# Mahogany wood



## poacherjoe (Nov 11, 2019)

Years ago I was given several bags of Mahogany chips that I used on the Weber . I don't see any mention on this forum about it's use so I wanted to share the info. It has a very tasty smoke flavor so if you can get your hands on some give it a try. There is a Meatshop in Bishop California that only uses it for their product and they do sell the chips but they are pricey. Best bet is to go to the mountains and find some fallen branches and bring them home .


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2019)

Are you sure you don't mean Manzanita wood?

Mahogany sawdust is potentially harmful and taste bad. It has some carcinogenic properties.

And as far as I know the only place where actual  Mahogany grows in the U.S. is Florida.

Manzanita on the other hand taste good, is safe, grows all through the  Western  regions of the U.S. and is regularly sold for BBQ/smoking.


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 11, 2019)

Check it out! Google the place in Bishop and see the rave reviews.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2019)

Ah ha!
What's being used is Mountain Mahogany.
Completely different stuff, this is not even related to the African/ Philippine Mahogany hardwood lumber commonly used for building furniture, boats and more.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 11, 2019)

chilerelleno
  what he speaks of, "Mountain Mahogany", is not a Mahogany,not even in the same family,much less genus.
Never tried it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2019)

motocrash said:


> chilerelleno
> what he speaks of, "Mountain Mahogany", is not a Mahogany,not even in the same family,much less genus.
> Never tried it.


Yeah, I kind of already figured that out, thanks.
For some things it is best to be specific.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 11, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Yeah, I kind of already figured that out, thanks.
> For some things it is best to be specific.


I see this man.
I sure didn't see the "someone is responding to this thread" whilst typing,as there used to be.?
Amen on the being specific thing...


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 11, 2019)

Sorry I will sit in the timeout chair for the rest of the day ! Anyhow you can purchase the chips from the place in Bishop and see for yourself just how good these are..


----------



## normanaj (Nov 11, 2019)

I've worked with enough mahogany to know you'd be poisoning yourself if you used it in the smoker.

Ipe smoked brisket anyone?


----------



## kit s (Nov 11, 2019)

You don't have to sit in chair my friend. Have family who uses what they call mahogany (which as hili stated is mountain and not a true mahogany, but a hard wood of some type) for bbqing. They are in eastern Nevada where between them and cotton wood is about all you can q with.


----------

